
Why Do We Haggle for Cars? - dwaxe
http://priceonomics.com/why-do-we-haggle-for-cars/
======
runin2k1
At least establishing car value has gotten a lot easier with the tools
available today...

My gripe is more with the finance manager portion of the car buying
experience. My wife and I bought a used car two weeks ago and while declining
their "value add" options one by one the responses ranged from giving us the
silent treatment(declined their extended warranty) for minutes at a time,
incredulous stares(gap insurance), pleading(fabric protection), and verbatim
saying "you are crazy for not wanting an alarm in your new car."

The last made me laugh because I knew there was an alarm... I just didn't want
the $75 after-market module they installed on the lot that was marked up to
$995.

~~~
payne92
With the extended warranty and other add-ons, my favorite come back is, "I
like to think you're selling me a really reliable car. Now you have me
worried. Should I be worried?"

I found that shut things down pretty quickly.

------
payne92
I think the best answer is buried in the middle of this article: cars are the
second largest purchase for most people.

The higher the price tag, the more you stand to gain by negotiating.

